
Save My Ass – A Satirical Response to Save Arm - Hakashiro
https://savemyass.uk
======
gostsamo
On the one hand, NVDA made a statement. On the other, a random US company made
a statement. I don't give a f _ck about ARM, but I don 't think that a corp's
promises are worth a penny.

Also, US sanctions are only against brutal dictatorships. Like Germany for
example?_1 US sanctions are for the propagation of US interests and everyone
who is slightly stepping on their path would be classified as enemy of
democracy, God, and everything good on this world.

*1 see north stream II and the market of LNG that the US are trying to create in Europe.

~~~
Hakashiro
You are correct, but accusations against the USA, I mean, the headquarters are
in UK and the parent company is SoftBank, which is Japanese, so...

~~~
gostsamo
Well, if the deal goes through, the owner will be a US company...

As I said, I don't have interest in the deal, just the satire didn't convince
me.

